# Os actos ficam com quem os pratica



## elsaalves

Hello,

how would you translate in English the Portuguese proverb/dictum: "Os actos ficam com quem os pratica". 
Thank you so much in advance.
Best,
Elsa


----------



## Joca

Mas o que exatamente quer dizer esse ditado? Que as pessoas arcam com as consequências dos seus atos?


----------



## elsaalves

Sim, ficar com má consciência, pelo menos


----------



## Joca

Entendo. Não me ocorre nenhum no momento. Talvez precisemos do auxílio de algum nativo ou falante de inglês como primeira língua. Há alguns por aqui. William Stein, por exemplo. Já tentou o fórum English only?


----------



## elsaalves

não! São tantos fóruns! pode-me publicar aqui o link, se faz favor?


----------



## Vanda

Mas Joca, ela não pode escrever o ditado em português lá. Acho que é mais ou menos o ditado: colhe-se o que se planta. Dá certo, Elsa?


----------



## Joca

É verdade, mas poderia tentar explicar do que se trata. Mas Vanda, você chegou bem perto.

As one sows, one reaps. A gente colhe o que planta.


----------



## elsaalves

Sim! É isso, mas em inglês.
Eu mandei mensagem privada ao William, talvez me consiga ajudar.

Acho que essa versão é boa! Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Como o Joca disse: As you sow so shall you reap.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Como o Joca disse: As you sow so shall you reap.



Sim, Vanda, esta é a fórmula correta. Esqueci-me do 'so shall', rsrsrs


----------



## elsaalves

Obrigada novamente.


----------



## Tony100000

Esse será o mesmo que "quem semeia ventos, colhe tempestades" ou "cá se fazem, cá se pagam"? Em inglês é "What goes around comes around".


----------



## Archimec

Talvez também "You break it you own it".


----------



## William Stein

elsaalves said:


> Hello,
> 
> how would you translate in English the Portuguese proverb/dictum: "Os actos ficam com quem os pratica".
> Thank you so much in advance.
> Best,
> Elsa



Hi, I think most of the expressions mentioned like "what goes around comes around" or simiilar sayings like "the chickens will come home to roost" refer to karma, which is not the idea (it's supposed to mean 'bad conscience" here).
Maybe:
Your past actions will haunt you forever/will stick with you forever.
What you do today is who you will be tomorrow.


----------



## Joca

Sim, mais ou menos, na verdade, porque 'quem semeia ventos, colhe tempestades' parece apenas focar em coisas negativas e desastrosas. "Colhe-se o que se planta' parece mais genérico, indicando tanto coisas boas quanto coisas ruins. É verdade, também, que as coisas negativas são mais visadas nesses provérbios...


----------



## Nino83

There are other similar proverbs: 

As you make your bed, so you must lie on it. 
He that makes his bed ill, lies there. 
Sow the wind and reap the whirlwind.


----------



## William Stein

Nino83 said:


> There are other similar proverbs:
> 
> As you make your bed, so you must lie on it.
> He that makes his bed ill, lies there.
> Sow the wind and reap the whirlwind.



Yeah but all those proverbs are based on the idea of karma, which doesn't apply here, it's about bad conscience. I have it from the highest authority (Elsa): 
 The dictum means that people suffer the consequences of their actions but not in a 'karma' more like, sooner or later, they will have bad conscience.
Elsa


----------



## anaczz

Lembrei-me de: "Um pouco de perfume sempre fica nas mãos de quem oferece flores."
Não sei se há correspondente em inglês.


----------

